# Meet the rest of the family...



## jessrich87 (Aug 16, 2012)

I just wanted to introduce the rest of my 'little' family. 

Sasha, my baby girl. She is schnauzer and cocker.












Shiner, our basset hound.











Scarlett, my kitty.











Colt... I think he is a miniature russian blue.











Johnny and June






And of course... Spike. I know you already met him, but how could I leave him out.






I also have a couple of aquariums and live with roommates that have 4 cats and two dogs and a bird and a hedghog and a snake and a beardie and two geckos. We are thinking about charging admission and calling our house a zoo. Sometimes it is very crazy, but for an animal lover like me, it is totally worth it.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 16, 2012)

You should charge! That's good money right there!


----------



## jessrich87 (Aug 16, 2012)

I know, right!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, you had me from the first picture. Your family is purrfect and they just make me want to howl with laughter. Looks like you all blend together swimingly.


----------



## jessrich87 (Aug 16, 2012)

Haha thanks!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Aug 16, 2012)

Haha my mom thinks we have a zoo when we only have 2 dogs, 3fish and 1 sulcata named Leo


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 17, 2012)

leonardo the tmnt said:


> Haha my mom thinks we have a zoo when we only have 2 dogs, 3fish and 1 sulcata named Leo



Haha tell her: Mom. This guy on the forum has a friend who has 17 pets! Lol!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 17, 2012)

Great family!


----------



## Laura (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a lot too.. people like to come to the Farm... I like the High Five...


----------



## jessrich87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Life wouldn't be the sane without them!


----------



## wellington (Aug 19, 2012)

Great pics and very cute family. Liife without animals, what life


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## jessrich87 (Sep 15, 2012)

thanks


----------



## remitort071312 (Sep 19, 2012)

Here's my family  two sulcatas and a tegu and the kitty


----------

